# [Croatian NR] Alex Drvenkar - 13.13 3x3x3 single



## Air84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Enter (Jun 15, 2010)

Air samo tako naprej 
ps. [ youtube ] n1-eCMr3JHs [/ youtube ]


----------

